# Fixing permission for /mnt



## ankscorek (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi friends,

I managed to mount an ext4 partition on freebsd FreeBSD with the forum help. Thanks to all for this. I used this command to help me with it

[cmd=]#/usr/local/bin/ext4fuse /dev/ada0s4 /mnt/[/cmd]

However I am unable to use /mnt/ as a normal user. I can only access it as root.


```
# ls -al /mnt
total 8
drwxr-xr-x   2 fool  foo    512 Mar 15 14:38 .
drwxr-xr-x  19 root  wheel  1024 Mar 15 15:21 ..
```

Please suggest me. I tried the chown command and the result is displayed above.


----------



## fonz (Mar 16, 2013)

ankscorek said:
			
		

> I managed to mount [red]an[/red] ext4 partition on freebsd[red]FreeBSD[/red] with the forum help.
> [snip]
> [color="DarkRed"]#[red][cmd=#][/red]`# /usr/local/bin/ext4fuse /dev/ada0s4 /mnt/`[/color][red][/cmd][/red]
> 
> However I am unable to use [red][file][/red]/mnt/[red][/file][/red] as a normal user. I can only access it as root.


Please explain what you mean by "use" or "access". Are you trying to use /mnt as a mount point? Are you trying to `% cd` into it? Are you trying to open a file inside it? Are you trying to store a bearded lady in there?


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 17, 2013)

> Please explain what you mean by "use" or "access". Are you trying to use /mnt as a mount point? Are you trying to % cd into it? Are you trying to open a file inside it? Are you trying to store a bearded lady in there?



After mounting the partition I intend to do a `cd` into /mnt and do a RW operation in it as a normal user. All the media files and documents in this partition I intend using it via *F*reeBSD.

However, I am only able to do [cmd=]cd /mnt [/cmd]as root else it gives me permission denied. I cannot even read it as a normal user.


----------



## fonz (Mar 21, 2013)

ankscorek said:
			
		

> After mounting the partition I intend to do a `cd` into /mnt and do a RW operation in it as a normal user.


If I'm not mistaken, sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse does not (yet) support read-write mounts, just read-only.


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 27, 2013)

> If I'm not mistaken, sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse does not (yet) support read-write mounts, just read-only.



Thank you fonz. Any work around?


----------



## fonz (Mar 28, 2013)

Short of getting your hands dirty and contributing code, not a whole lot I'm afraid. If you have _extents_ turned off, you should be able to mount ext4 as ext3, for which FreeBSD has read and write support if I'm not mistaken. Otherwise, you'll probably just have to wait until ext4 support has matured to include write support.


----------

